# WHICH BUCK!!????????



## manybirds (Oct 7, 2011)

So go to www.oakhollowacres.com. go to forsale and scroll down to bucklings. there are 3 forsale at first I REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY REALLY wanted the first buckling B34 (check out his dam and sire!) i believe but I had to wait to sell the 2 i'm trying to sell rite now. I contacted her yesterday and she had sold him  . so there are the other 2 bucklings left. my second choice is the white one but what do you guys think? The white one is polled is that something I want to tamper with?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 7, 2011)

I like the polled boy better than B23. There's nothing to mess with when it comes to polled. Just a chance that you won't have to disbud some kids!


----------



## daisychick (Oct 7, 2011)

I like the polled boy too.   He looks like he has some golden colored patches and his sire has some white patches.  He may give you some nice colored babies.  I wouldn't worry about him being polled, I actually think it would be nice to have a chance at polled babies.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Oct 7, 2011)

I agree. I think the polled buckling is a good lookin' boy!!! Glad you found somewhere nearby with Nigies!!


----------



## manybirds (Oct 7, 2011)

thanks! I still really really like buckling B34 the best (what do u think of him? isn't his dam amazing?!) but maybe in the spring i'll get a doe kid from that doe. The polled buck has a nice dam to though. I'm exited, at first I was pretty put out because of not getting the one buckling I want but i'm getting excited again. I like that he's polled. I'm getting him for an absolutly AMAZING price though!


----------



## RareBreedFancier (Oct 7, 2011)

I love the pale fellow and I'd be _over the moon_ to get a polled buck. Congrats on getting him.


----------



## manybirds (Oct 8, 2011)

RareBreedFancier said:
			
		

> I love the pale fellow and I'd be _over the moon_ to get a polled buck. Congrats on getting him.


Thanks! He's very handsome isn't he?


----------



## drdoolittle (Oct 9, 2011)

The polled buckling is very nice, but I prefer a little more color----maybe because one of my does is white.

Here's the buckling I got for my birthday present this year----I love his blue eyes!  I'm just waiting to get his papers and to register him.


----------



## drdoolittle (Oct 9, 2011)

I was looking at all her bucks----not necessarily for sale---and I like Little Man and Ranger the best.  The white bucklings sire is pretty, but I'd like to see a recent pic. of him.


----------



## manybirds (Oct 9, 2011)

drdoolittle said:
			
		

> I was looking at all her bucks----not necessarily for sale---and I like Little Man and Ranger the best.  The white bucklings sire is pretty, but I'd like to see a recent pic. of him.


I liked those 2 the best too. especially little man. thats the mane reason i wanted the first buckling (B34) because his dam and sire where my favorites of her goats


----------

